# Some speakers on TAS short list...



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

Some of you may be familiar with TAS (The Absolute Sound), while others may never have heard of them, or could care less. They deal in subjective opinions rendered by very highly qualified listeners and writers who happen to be audiophilic addicts...much like myself (there are worse things to be...especially addicted to!). I respect their opinions very very much. In any case, they just came out with their year end "short list" on just about everything and I thought I would let everyone know where they stand on speakers. A lot of these speakers I have heard, but by no means all of them. I absolutely agree with the ones I have heard, PSB Alpha, DALI Ikon 6, Vandersteen 2CE Sig., and the Maggie 3.6. Without further ado:

*(Please note that on 01/23/08 I added the descriptives of each speaker directly from TAS).*

Speakers under 1K:
PSB Alpha B1 $279.00 pair.
Mind bending dynamics and rich mids rare in this price range.
Magnepan MMG $550.00 pair.
Inexpensive planar-magnetic with extraordinary lifelike sound - TAS's 2007 budget component of the year.
B&W 685 $600.00 pair.
A terrific little two-way with impressive timbre, authority, soundstage and bass.

1K - 2K:
Vienna Acoustics Haydn Grand $1295.00 pair.
A sumptuously built two-way with uncanny dynamic poise.
DALI Ikon 6 $1,750.00 pair.
Superior power, substance and clarity put this ribbon/cone put this three-way on The Short List.
Magnepan MG 1.6 $1775.00 pair.
This now-classic quai-ribbon planar offers extraordinarily high fidelity for the money.
Vandersteen 2CE Signature II $1995.00 pair.
Venerable three-way floorstander with excellent top to bottom balance.

2K - 5K:
Usher Be-18 $2795.00 pair.
TAS's 2007 Mid-priced Loudspeaker of the year - An extremely engaging two-way.
Focal/JMlab Electra 1007Be $4400.00 pair.
Superbly engineered, highly transparent two-way -- The poor man's MAGICO Mini.
Magnepan MG 3.6 $4450.00 pair.
Large ribbon/quasi ribbon dipole that sounds much like it's superb big brother, the 20.1.

Of course all prices are MSRP and your mileage may vary. Now, bear in mind that these are the "budget" speakers in their list. Should a lot of people so desire, I will also put another list together right up to the "price no object" winners. Oh, and of course they also review preamps, amps, etc., etc., but mostly of the 2 channel variety. Ummm, you remember; stereo!? :bigsmile:

Enjoy...
Cheers :T
Konky.


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice one Konky, thank for the info. Is that from their current newsstand issue or off the web?


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

current newstand issue...buy it, you may like it!
Cheers...


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

yes please post the more expensive list also.

It's so subjective, but I can't really disagree with it either.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It may be a good issue to own. I would like to see what they wrote about each one, but no TAS around my parts. I'm surprised at the PSB Alpha stuff making the list. And what... no Martin Logan? :sarcastic:


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Why surprised about the PSB Alphas? PSB makes good speakers from what I've seen people say and the measurements I vaguely remember seeing.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh I very much enjoyed my PSB Image speakers and owned them longer than any other speaker. I was just surprised that TAS would include such an inexpensive speaker... not that it isn't worthy of it, but that it's TAS including it.


----------

